# Solved: Netgear connection problem



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I bought a new Toshiba laptop and am trying to add it to my secure wireless network. I can access the router, but can't determine how to add another unit. The router is three years old and uses WEP. I have it set up so that the router needs the Mac address and a 26-digit number.

*JP*


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Most folks will advise you to use WPA if you possibly can, but if the router only has WEP, then it is better then nothing.

If you have an encrytpion key entered on the router then the same encryption protocol and key needs to be used on the laptop (wireless adaptor). Also, as you are using MAC address filtering you'll need to ensure that the MAC address of the wireless adaptor of the laptop is entered on the router so that the router knows the laptop is permitted access to the WLAN.


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I can see where to add another WEP number. There are four keys available and one is being used. I can't find where to tell it the Mac address of the new unit.

*JP*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

MAC Address filtering is pretty useless. Anybody who can break your WEP can break your MAC Address filtering much quicker and easier. Why not just disable it?


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I can't figure out where to disable or enable the Mac address.

*JP*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

W/o knowing the brand and model of your router nobody else is going to be able to read its User Guide.


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm sorry - you're right. It's a Netgear MR-314.

*JP*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I was hoping you'd read it yourself, but you called my bluff!  If you don't have it handy you can download it from here: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/MR314.asp

See page 5-8; click on the Advanced heading in the main menu, then go to Wireless LAN setup (3rd feature category), then you want the Wireless Access Filter. My suggestion is to turn it off by clicking on the 'No' button; but if you want to keep using it that's where you enter the information for the new computer.


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks, *TerryNet*, for the help. I'm packing tonight, on the road tomorrow, and won't have a chance to check it out until later this weekend.

*JP*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

How sweet it is! I managed to muddle my way through it, *TerryNet*, no small feat. Thank you for providing the web link - my instructions are nowhere to be found.

*JP*


----------

